# Ebay bidder?!



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi there somebody bid on the CASE DC4 
I was wondering is the ebay member MF80dug a member of tractor forum?:tractorsm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You could click on "member" above and check for his name here.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

One may never know. I use a different log in for ebay than I do on this sight. If he's the one that has the bid, you being the seller you should be able to email him and ask him. You know, having one log-in name would be a whole lot easier to remember.      
caseman-d


----------

